# DAV und VDSF: Stellungnahmen der Präsidenten zum "Fall Hamburg"



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*DAV und VDSF: Stellungnahmen der Präsidenten zum "Fall Hamburg"​*
Heute kam die Antwort von Herrn Markstein, dem Präsidenten des DAV - Bundesverbandes, die wir gerne hier veröffentlichen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 19. Juni 2010! Ihre Anfrage und unsere mit dem heutigen Schreiben an Sie übermittelte Antwort leiten wir gerne an unseren Landesverband in Hamburg, den Hanseatischen Anglerverband, weiter.
> 
> ...





Wir haben uns lange überlegt, ob wir die Antwort von Herrn Mohnert, dem Präsidenten des VDFS-Bund, so veröffentlichen sollen. Uns geht es ja nur darum, zu verhindern, dass solche Regelungen vom VDSF-Bund unterstützt werden, so dass sie dann eventuell auch mal bundesweit für alle VDSF-Mitglieder gelten könnten.

Dass Politik und Verbände dazu neigen, viel zu schreiben um wenig zu sagen - vor allem wenns geht, nichts konkretes - ist schließlich die Meinung vieler Bürger. Und das müsste man in unseren Augen nicht unbedingt verstärken durch Veröffentlichung entsprechender Stellungnahmen.

Da aber bisher der Kontakt seitens des VDSF-Bund zu uns nicht wieder aufgenommen wurde, dann hier also die Antwort des Präsidenten und dann dazu unsere Anmerkungen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> in Beantwortung Ihrer Mail v. 10. Juni muß ich gestehen, dass meinerseits eine gewisse Irritation vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...


Viele Punkte - über die man diskutieren kann - werden angesprochen. 
Eine klare Aussage zur eigentlichen Frage fehlt weiterhin:
Ob Herr Mohnert als Person respektive der Bundesverband folgende Aufrufe z.B. im Internet  auch als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen nach der Definition des VDSF-Bund werten würde, wie es der ASV Hamburg ja darstellt? 



> > Hallo Leute,
> > ich möchte gerne am 26.10. an derundder Stelle an demunddem Gewässer fischen gehen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der eine oder andere dazukommen möchte. Ich werde so gegen 8.00Uhr am Wasser sein.
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht ja hier um die Frage, wie der Bundesverband dazu steht, und nicht wie Landesverbände dazu stehen.

Dazu kam ja sowohl oben vom DAV wie auch vom VDSF-Verband in Schleswig-Holstein eine klare Aussage (man sieht also, es geht, wenn man will!):


			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Abschließend zur Frage 1 möchte ich äußern, daß - wie dargestellt - offensichtlich unterschiedliche Definitionen existieren. Denn etwa der VDSF setzt zur Annahme eines Gemeinschaftsfischens voraus, daß mehr als 10 Angler oder Angler aus mehreren Vereinen teilnehmen, die innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit an einem Gewässer unter gleicher Zielvorgabe fischen. Insofern bestehen hier schon deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Regeln beim VDSF, beim ASV HH und beim LSFV.


Die in den 90er Jahren entwickelten und mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder abgesprochenen Definitionen des VDSF-Bund gelten ja trotz akuteller, anglerfreundlicherer Urteile immer noch. Und das obwohl vor 2 Jahren beim VDSF-Bund ein Antrag auf Überarbeitung dieser Definitionen gestellt wurde.

*Und mehrheitlich abgelehnt!!*

*Weil man befürchtete, wieder mit allen Referenten der Länder alles absprechen zu müssen und dann für Angler eventuell negativere Ergebnisse herauskommen würden. Wie das angesichts aktueller anglerfreundlicherer Urteile logisch begründbar sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.*​
Es zeigt aber deutlich, dass der VDSF-Bund weiterhin - wie auch aus der Mail ersichtlich - statt aktiv für die Rechte der Angler zu kämpfen und dabei auch politische Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, sich lieber hinter nicht mehr aktuellen, vor fast 20 Jahren entwickelten Definitionen versteckt - warum auch immer.

Statt den Landesverbänden wie aktuell in Hamburg zu helfen, anglerfreundliche Definitionen durchzusetzen, kommt dann obige Mail. Kein Wunder also, wenn man sich Gedanken macht inwieweit eine Fusion mit dem DAV da Sinn macht für die Angler und ob es da nicht besser ist, einen zweiten, anglerfreundlicheren Verband zu haben.

Und auch kein Wunder, wenn man sich da dann mit Presse; Behörden oder Politik auseinandersetzt, da man ja augenscheinlich als normaler Angler von den Verbänden  - zumindest von Teilen der Verbände, wie man oben sieht ja nicht von allen - im Stich gelassen wird diesbezüglich.

Wenn sich der VDSF nicht rühren will im Sinne der Angler, gibt es heut eben - dem Internet sei Dank - andere Möglichkeiten als früher. Damals konnte vieles vom Verband "unter der Decke gehalten" und intern ausgemacht werden. Und die Anglerschaft wunderte sich dann nur über die "Errungenschaften" der Verbände, die immer weitere Restriktionen für die Angler brachte - bundesweit!

Got sei Dank wird heutzutage aber ein Vorgehen wie in Hamburg eben schnell öffentlich und auf Grund der Vorgänge und Antworten kann sich dann jeder selber sein Bild machen. Wir bleiben da jedenfalls weiter dran.



*Und nach wie vor steht die Frage im Raum, wieso die Behörde in Hamburg auf einmal ihre Ansichten ändert, wenn nicht nach Gesprächen mit dem dortigen Verband....*


*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------

